
Computation: Finite and Infinite Machines (Marvin Minksy, 1967) [pdf] - tosh
https://github.com/media-lib/science_lib/blob/master/books/Computation_Finite_And_Infinite_Machines_by_Marvin_Minksy.pdf
======
tosh
> Man has within a single generation found himself sharing the world with a
> strange new species: the computers and computer-like machines. Neither
> history, nor philosophy, nor common sense will tell us how these machines
> will affect us, for they do not do "work" as did machines of the Industrial
> Revolution. Instead of dealing with materials or energy, we are told that
> they handle "control" and "information" and even "intellectual processes."
> There are very few individuals today who doubt that the computer and its
> relatives are developing rapidly in capability and complexity, and that
> these machines are destined to play important (though not as yet fully
> understood) roles in society's future. Though only some of us deal directly
> with computers, all of us are falling under the shadow of their ever-growing
> sphere of influence, and thus we all need to understand their capabilities
> and their limitations.

